# Neue Boardsoftware in sicht.......



## Dok (3. März 2004)

Hallo AB-Gemeinde, 
nirgendwo geht die Entwicklung so schnell wie in der Computerwelt. Das Internet und dessen Software macht da keinen unterscheid. Auch an unseren Board geht diese Entwicklung nicht vorbei. Wir möchten auch weiterhin die führenden Techniken unterstützen und euch den größten Komfort bieten der möglich ist.
Daher wird unser Board bald mit einer neuen Software an den Start gehen, die viele neue Funktionen bieten wird die wir hier vermissen, z.B. wird es in der neuen Software Möglich sein mehr als nur ein Bild anzuhängen, Thumbnails werden möglich sein und und und.
Vor allem wird das neue System sicherer und Leistungsfähiger sein als das jetzige!

Natürlich wissen wir das der Mensch ein Gewohnheitsstier ist das sich nicht so schnell umgewöhnen kann, daher bieten wir euch allen schon jetzt einen Ausblick auf das neue System damit Ihr euch eingewöhnen könnt. 
Wann die Umstellung kommt können wir z.Z. noch nicht genau sagen.

Bitte beachtet bei der Software folgendes:

Es handelt sich um eine Testversion die noch Fehler haben kann, daher

-- Kann die Übersetzung stellenweise noch fehlerhaft sein
-- es kann zu Fehlermeldungen kommen.


Eine besondere Neuheit ist die Möglichkeit den Style (das Aussehen) zu ändern.
Dazu findet Ihr ganz unten Links eine Auswahlmöglichkeit (siehe Bild).

Wir werden im Neuen System auch mehre Styles einsetzen und testen z.Z. mit den Funktionen ein wenig rum. Wenn von Euch jemand Lust hat uns zur Hand zu gehen soll er sich bitte bei mir melden. Folgende Kenntnisse sind Notwendig: HTML, CSS von Vorteil ein wenig PHP. Hier gilt wer zuerst kommt ...... 

Und nun Viel Spaß beim Testen:

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/vb3/index.php

PS: Die Datenbank dort hat den Stand von gestern Nacht. Member die sich danach angemeldet haben sind dort noch nicht vorhanden!


----------



## Samyber (3. März 2004)

Also die neue Software macht einen sehr aufgeräumten Eindruck!

Bringt echt Spaß darin rum zu blättern !!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!   :m


----------



## fuerst_sven (3. März 2004)

Ist sehr schön aber was ist alles anders?
Wo kann ich es nachlesen?
Wann wird es benutzt?

Sven


----------



## Franky (3. März 2004)

@ Sven:
Hauptsächlich ist auf Systemebene einiges anders als "hier"... Der Benutzer wird wenig davon bemerken!!!!
Eine Sache, die sehr interessant ist, ist dass nun mehr als nur ein Bild je Beitrag eingebaut werden kann, wenn die Anhangfunktion genutzt wird.

@ alle:
Mir fällt gerade ein Konflikt zwischen dem Test- und Echtsystem auf - man kann nur in einem zur Zeit als registriertes Mitglied aufhalten (Cookie) und muss sich dann jeweils wieder neu einloggen.


----------



## fuerst_sven (3. März 2004)

Das mit dem Einloggen hab ich auch bemerkt. Wo ist denn bei dem Neuen die Schaltfläche "heute"?
Ich hab nur "neue Beiträge" gesehen.

sven


----------



## basswalt (3. März 2004)

doc und alle moderatoren und mitarbeiter,
gefällt mir auch gut eure neue version. möchte mich an dieser stelle mal bei euch bedanken. wirklich ausgezeichnet was ihr da leistet. seit ich das ab kenne schau ich fast täglich rein und da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige.
euch allen ein petri heil und grüsse dann aus dem 3-seenland


----------



## Franky (3. März 2004)

@ Sven:
Wie schon geschrieben: TEST-SYSTEM! Es sind noch nicht alle Features drin!!! :m


----------



## Ace (3. März 2004)

dat sieht richtig geil aus#6


----------



## theactor (4. März 2004)

#6#6

Ihr seid echt unermüdlich!
Vielen Dank für Eure endlosen Mühen!!


----------



## Pilkman (4. März 2004)

Das sieht richtig gut aus und macht Böcke auf die neue Version!!! 

Respekt für Eure Arbeit... #6 #6 #6

PS: Der Style von Rotauge gefällt mir am besten, gefolgt von Hardliners Style... hab mal die vorhandenen durchprobiert...


----------



## Jetblack (4. März 2004)

@DOC, Franky

wenn die neue Software mehr liefert ... stehen dann ggf. einige alte Dinge zur Disposition ??

Was mich persoenlich tierisch nervt - und was auf manchem Bildschirm das Lesen zudem wirklich unangenehm macht, ist der Hintergrund mit dem ollen Karpfen!

Evtl. kann man den ja als Relikt der Anfangsphase einfach "vergessen" mit zu uebernehmen 

Jetblack


----------



## Pilkman (4. März 2004)

Hey Mikado-Jetblack,

probier mal die Testdatenbank - Link hat Dok oben verankert. 

Da kannst Du Dir ganz unten links mehrere Styles aussuchen und mindestens drei von den gegenwärtig aussuchbaren haben nicht mehr den "Graue-Fische-Hintergrund" mit dem ollen Karpfen...   :q


----------



## Mac Gill (4. März 2004)

Ihr wollt mir doch nicht meinen "Kultkarpfen" schlachten, oder???

Ich habe mich doch so daran gewöhnt! Das ist ja, als ob mir einer das Foto meiner Kinder vom Schreibtisch klaut...:q

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Jetblack (4. März 2004)

@Pilkman

das hat sich wieder Prima ueberschnitten - kaum hatte ich das getippert, schon ging's in einem anderen Thread mit fast dem gleichen Thema los  

Karpfen, dem der Karpfen mag - blanko Hintergrund fuer mich - ist doch perfekt so!

Jetblack


----------



## Pilkman (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jetblack _
> *... Karpfen, dem der Karpfen mag - blanko Hintergrund fuer mich - ist doch perfekt so! ...*



Ich steh zwar auch auf Karpfen, aber nur in natura und möglichst an meiner Montage...  :q ... aber bei der neuen Software werd ich mir auch einen einfachen Hintergrund in Farbe aussuchen.


----------



## sitzangler (4. März 2004)

Geile Sache  #r


----------



## detlefb (4. März 2004)

Das anklicken des Links lässt doch glatt für einen kurzen Moment das "neue Board" erscheinen. Dann allerdings entscheidet sich mein Mozilla Browser (Linux)vom Desktop komplett zu verschwinden!!!!!Er wird voll automatisch beendet. Reproduzierbar. Gleiches System mit Konqueror als Browser... geht.;+ ;+ 
Das wolle ma im Auge behalten gelle.
Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?????
Gruss Detlef


----------



## Dok (4. März 2004)

Hmm, 

ich arbeite hier auch unter Linux, und konnte dergleichen noch nicht feststellen.
Um was für eine Dirtri und Mozillaverson handelt es sich?


----------



## Dok (4. März 2004)

Ich habe gerade mal im Supportforum von vb angesehen.
Auch dort sind solche Probleme nicht bekannt. Ich fürchte da müssen wir uns langsam selber rantasten.........


----------



## sebastian (4. März 2004)

feinfeinfein !


----------



## schlot (4. März 2004)

Find die neue Form auch gut gelungen!
Style "hardliner" hat mir persöhnlich am besten gefallen, ist irgendwie besser für die Augen, hab da halt so meine Probleme mit hellen Hintergründen.
Wie gesagt ist meine Persöhnliche Meinung!


----------



## mirco1 (5. März 2004)

Ich muss hier auch mal ein Lob auf die Macher abgeben. 

Toll was ihr hier auf die Beine stellt!!!!!!

Die neue Version macht einen guten Eindruck. Nur eins stört mich etwas, dass sind die eingeblendeten Fenster mit dem Anfangsthema. Wäre es möglich, dass dieses nur dann aufgeht, wenn man direkt mit den Curser auf dem Thema ist? Jetzt reagiert das Fenster, wenn man in der Zeile ist.

Mirco


----------



## Nick_A (5. März 2004)

Hi Dok, #h

gute, neue Funktionen, die auch ein paar Punkte abstellen, die mich etwas genervt haben! :m #6


@ Pilkman #h

also auch wenn ich andere Styles auswähle, dann habe ich immer noch das "olle-Karpfen-Layout" als Hintergrundbild! ;+ Ist das Layout wieder geändert worden...ich habe nämlich alle 4 derzeit verfügbaren Styles ausgetestet und der einzige Unterschied ist die Farbe der Rahmen, etc.


@ Franky #h

also bei mir funktioniert es, gleichzeitig mit der "alten", als auch der neuen Version angemeldet zu sein...entweder ich habe jetzt zwei Cookies drauf, oder aber das "alte Cookie" funktioniert, nachdem man sich "erstmalig" angemeldet hat (musste mich ein zweites mal einloggen).

Viele Grüsse und weiter so #h
Robert


----------



## detlefb (5. März 2004)

@ Dok,

hmmm, das ist die Suse 8, sicherlich ok, der Mozilla ist aber Asbach Lavendel Ver. 0.98!!!!!!!!
Da macht sicher wenig Sinn tiefer einzusteigen, oder?
Trotzdem werde ich mit dem Update noch nen büschen warten....


----------



## sebastian (5. März 2004)

Style vom Hardlinder und von franky ist mir zu einfärbig. Ich bleib beim guten "neuen" Rotauge style  !


----------



## Dok (5. März 2004)

@ detlefb

Ich habe es mit SuSE 8.2, 9.0 und Debian 3.0 versucht, alles ohne Probleme.
Ich würde mal schauen wie mit Cookies umgegangen wird. Welche Firewall nutzt Du? Die SuseFirewall2 oder die persional Firewall?
Evtl. wirklich mal eine neue Mozillaversion testen!?


----------



## detlefb (5. März 2004)

@ Dok,

bevor in meiner FW ( Masquerading-Router&Firewall ...F4Li...) rumstochere fahre ich Mozilla Update oder steige gleich auf Firefox um. Aber wie heißt die Root Weisheit "never change a running system" nun denn auf geht's..... ich habe noch ein paar weitere Rechner, so kann ich im AB fragen "howto" falls was schiefgeht.

Thx Detlef


----------



## Rotauge (5. März 2004)

Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall noch am Style by Rotauge feilen. Also kriegt kein Schreck, falls es mal pink oder sonstwie daher kommt. Den nicht transparenten Hintergrund finde ich aber generell gut, ist einfach augenfreundlicher. Werd aber noch andere Farbnuancen testen.


----------



## Dok (17. März 2004)

Ich möchte euch einmal auf den neusten Stand der Dinge bringen und damit die nun doch recht zahlreichen Emails beantworten.
Wie schon in meinem Eröffnungsbeitrag zu diesem Thema geschrieben testen wir seit längerer Zeit eine neue Boardsoftware (VB3). Diese ist die Weiterentwicklung dieser Software. Dieser Langzeittest ist notwendig, damit wir einen Fehlerfreien Betrieb der Software nach dem Wechsel garantieren können. 
Es ist nicht in unserem Sinne einen übereilten Wechsel zu vollziehen. Außerdem ist das VB3 noch im Gamma Stadium, d.h. noch nicht vollkommen ausgereift. Gerade in den letzten zwei Tagen sind leider erneut Sicherheitslücken des VB3 bekannt geworden die den Release der für ende dieser Woche angesetzt war erneut in Frage stellt. Das Risiko mit einer unausgereiften Software zu arbeiten werden wir aber nicht eingehen, das wäre fahrlässig.

Trotzdem können alle interessierten Boardis die neue Software schon mal testen:

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/vb3/index.php 

Sobald die Software offiziell erschienen ist, werden wir den Wechsel durchführen.


----------



## soeketroete (17. März 2004)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen: Die neu Version kommt viel "aufgeräumter" daher, deshalb freue ich mich schon auf die Einführung.


----------

